# Smoking marlin?



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

My Dad and uncle just returned from Hatteras. They caught several dolphin and a few king, all good eats. 

Some guy on another boat brought back a blue marlin and gave about half of the meat away, and both my Dad and uncle got a bit. The guy who caught it said it was great smoked, but what's the best way to do it? Preparation tips? Tricks? Is it worth eating? TIA for the help.


----------



## mlbowman1 (May 19, 2006)

I personally haven't had it, but I have heard that it is really good smoked.


----------



## brandonmc (May 24, 2007)

Thanks for the reply! Dad grilled a chunk last night, and he claimed that it was as good as any fish he had tried. I get to try some this weekend, so I'll report back then!


----------



## Samurai (Nov 24, 2005)

Marlin is best smoked IMO.The meat is tougher than that of Tunas,Dolphins,etc...The sauce I use is like aTeriyaki suace.Consist of Shoyu,brown sugar,green onions,white round onions,sesame seeds and some sort of citrus juice to tenderize(most guys I know use orage juice).Marinate the meat than smoke.Ono!!!---I'm eating some dried Otaru(Skipjack Tuna)as we speak.Yum!!


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

*reference this thread*

http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/showthread.php?t=38963


----------



## Surf Fish (Dec 16, 2005)

brandonmc said:


> My Dad and uncle just returned from Hatteras. They caught several dolphin and a few king, all good eats.


Florida DOH is telling us not to eat Kings anymore because of the mercury level, but Marlin isn't on thier list of fish. 

I found an article about Marlin in the Gulf, but not the Atlantic side of Florida:

http://www.newstarget.com/003054.html

About the only fish on the Florida list that doesn't contain mercury anymore is Whiting....

http://www.doh.state.fl.us/floridafishadvice/Fish_consumption_guide.pdf

Seems like it wasn't that long ago they used to tell us that eating fish was good for us.


----------

